# 'The Last Emperor" announces his retirement



## punisher73 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fedor Emelianenko announced his retirement from MMA.  One of the great heavyweights of the sport.
http://network.yardbarker.com/mma/a...anenko_announces_retirement_from_mma/11064524

Couture's desire to fight Fedor was soo great, that it was one of the reasons that he "retired" from the UFC.  Too bad that fight didn't happen at that point in their careers.

Also, a commentary about the sport and the pull of the UFC.  No matter what Fedor did, his naysayers always point out that he didn't fight in the UFC and so we don't know how great he really was.


----------

